# Food network forum??



## cook-jetto (Sep 17, 2005)

I was just suggesting that MAYBE we can have a food network board/forum under something??

It is the food network and they show good stuff??


Or am i just talking nonsense..not many people here watch it??


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

A lot of us watch Food TV. Some because we enjoy it greatly, some because it educates us and some because we are highly amused by some of the shows (right Chiff and Kerryclan?). But I don't think that Food TV needs its own forum. Threads regarding Food TV pop up in various forums regularly, but not enough to really warrant its own forum.


----------



## cook-jetto (Sep 17, 2005)

ok thx. :chef:


----------

